
Magic, Art, and Scanimation (2014) [video] - vinchuco
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLfLSjbm4s8
======
fjcp
Amazing documentary, it is surprising what people did in the past and how far
they experimented with everything to achieve clever results. Thanks for
sharing this fascinating and thought provoking video.

~~~
wallflower
I second this. It is an almost thirty minute video that may transport you into
a world where imagination meets innovation meets persistence. It is truly
magic to see the inventor's process. Thank you for posting this.

~~~
disqard
I like how you characterized the salient aspects of this artist's endeavor.
And yes, thank you for sharing this video.

------
buovjaga
If you love this stuff, be sure to check out the documentary "Film before
film" (1985) by Werner Nekes (1944-2017)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3nQl9C3CUcc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3nQl9C3CUcc)
and the other films in the six-part series Media Magica
[http://wernernekes.de/00_shop1/index.php?p=productsMore&iPro...](http://wernernekes.de/00_shop1/index.php?p=productsMore&iProduct=7)

------
myself248
Here I thought Scanimate was an analog video effects generator:
[https://vimeo.com/172607783](https://vimeo.com/172607783)

